# Remy is 6 months old



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Time has flown by since getting Remy. She is now 14", 7.25kg and 6 months old. Here's a picture update...

Remy


















Remy with big sister Flo


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww she looks so much like Flo. i wonder how much lighter she will get when she starts getting trimmed.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

goodness, she is beautiful isn't she?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning dogs x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

looking good ladies!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy half birthday to Remy, beautiful girl


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow shes all grown up,they look so a like dx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous photos. Remy is beautiful just like Flo (who I don't want to feel left out  )! x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> aww she looks so much like Flo. i wonder how much lighter she will get when she starts getting trimmed.


The base of her coat is coming through quite red/dark apricot so I'm thinking she'll be darker when trimmed


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She has grown up so quickly...she is lovely.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My the time has flown past. Both your girls look beautiful. 

I love their shaggy look, how on earth am I'm going to get Millie to look like that. Does it take a lot of daily grooming?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow Mandy, she is beautiful and compliments Flo perfectly  

Great to see you on here  lots more pics please of your lovely girls xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Mandy - Remy is gorgeous - love both hers and Flo's coats as such gorgeous colours


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She's beautiful. Love the tousled look in the first photo.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Stunning! Happy half birthday Remy...my how tie has flown...only seems like 2 minutes ago when we waiting for you to do her reveal! They really do look alike too.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe how much she has grown - she's just beautiful!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a pair of gorgeous girls!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

She's gorgeous, and the absolutely spitting image of Archie. I thought they would look very similar when I saw Remy's puppy pic on here.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Stunning! Happy half birthday Remy...my how tie has flown...only seems like 2 minutes ago when we waiting for you to do her reveal! They really do look alike too.


Doesn't seem like week ago since I was over your way and we took Remy out for her first walk - and Flo did us proud by caking herself in fox poo 



Mogdog said:


> She's beautiful. Love the tousled look in the first photo.


The tousled look is simply because she is only half dried after a wash - I don't use products on her coat to get her like that - honest 



JoJo said:


> Oh wow Mandy, she is beautiful and compliments Flo perfectly  Great to see you on here  lots more pics please of your lovely girls xxx


I've been off a while engrossed in setting up a website and blog following my girls - kind of an online diary that can be shared. There's masses of pictures and movies there if you want a 'cockapoo fix'  If anyone else is thinking about setting up something similar I would recommend using Weebly as it's so easy to do. Mine is at www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk  Come on Turi - how about a blog for your little baby!!!



MillieDog said:


> My the time has flown past. Both your girls look beautiful. I love their shaggy look, how on earth am I'm going to get Millie to look like that. Does it take a lot of daily grooming?


I hardly groom Remy at all as she still has her lovely, soft, matt free puppy coat. Just a comb through once a week with a coarse comb. I'm also lucky with Flo and seem to get away with just weekly comb and slicker brush though I do keep her coat quite short and clip with a number 5 comb which takes it down to about 1 inch.



Turi said:


> I can't believe how much she has grown - she's just beautiful!


Before you know it your teeny puppy will be as big as Remy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESSS!!! she is gorgeous! she does look so much like Flo! awww sisters! I love them.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> OH MY GOODNESSS!!! she is gorgeous! she does look so much like Flo! awww sisters! I love them.


Hey you - any sign of a number 2 for you yet???


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well.....Hubby has just applied for another promotion...tho this one looks really promising...however, it would mean that he has to commute 4 hours away...so I would only have a husband on weekends.....and since I would be bored...and Lady would miss him so much, if he gets the job...we have a green light for number 2!!!! so fingers crossed in the next two weeks that he gets the job....after all I will need something to do with all of my alone time! lol.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy half birthday Remy :best_wishes:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so glad you've posted these pics. I've always had a soft spot for Remy, ever since the first puppy pics - and I've missed seeing her on the forum. Great news about the blog though - makes up for it now! - and yes, Turi should definitely start one too! Flo is gorgeous too. The pics confirm my hopes for an apricot girl next!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooooo, just seen this! I'd love to start a blog. However, I'm not the best with computers... is it difficult?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> Ooooo, just seen this! I'd love to start a blog. However, I'm not the best with computers... is it difficult?


Setting up and maintaining a blog is straight forward and great fun. I already love looking back over my posts, photos and movies of my girls as puppies. I have made my via Weebly and it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> I'm so glad you've posted these pics. I've always had a soft spot for Remy, ever since the first puppy pics - and I've missed seeing her on the forum. Great news about the blog though - makes up for it now! - and yes, Turi should definitely start one too! Flo is gorgeous too. The pics confirm my hopes for an apricot girl next!


Pleased you like the pictures and the blog will be updated weekly if you ever want to catch up on how my girls are doing. I may get another apricot at some point  Good luck finding a number 2. Are you searching already???


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

They look like they're almost the same size ! Do people ask if they're sisters ?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!!! xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

embee said:


> Setting up and maintaining a blog is straight forward and great fun. I already love looking back over my posts, photos and movies of my girls as puppies. I have made my via Weebly and it's pretty straightforward.


Thanks Mandy... will check it out!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Fab website xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

francesjl said:


> They look like they're almost the same size ! Do people ask if they're sisters ?


Actually no-one has ever asked if they are sisters or if Remy is Flo's puppy. I think because their coats are so different - Flo is quite curly while Remy's is a lot softer and wavy - they don't look that similar. Maybe they'll look more alike when Remy has her adult coat although she's looking like she'll stay quite wavy with a reddish/dark apricot coat rather than having a lighter, curly coat.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG I'm in love!!!!!!! :kiss::hug:. She is just adorable. I must meet her soon!!!!! IF we ever got another one it so has to be a Remy. Two gorgeous girls you have there.

And did you say you may get a third?????!!!!!!

Harri x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> OMG I'm in love!!!!!!! :kiss::hug:. She is just adorable. I must meet her soon!!!!! IF we ever got another one it so has to be a Remy. Two gorgeous girls you have there.
> 
> And did you say you may get a third?????!!!!!!
> 
> Harri x


IF hey - so you are thinking about it then  As for a third - never say never


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Would definitely love another one once Biscuit is full grown.....but am prepared to wait for the right one......would like to try and find an apricot that's not likely to fade too much. As much as I love my pale Biscuit, I think an apricot would match him perfectly!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG it's like looking at a photo of Oakley. 
Remy is sooooooooo gorgeous & so is Flo


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

mariag said:


> OMG it's like looking at a photo of Oakley.
> Remy is sooooooooo gorgeous & so is Flo


Oakley and Remy look very alike don't they, though I think Oakley is a deeper red colour whereas I would still describe Remy as an apricot rather than red.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Well.....Hubby has just applied for another promotion...tho this one looks really promising...however, it would mean that he has to commute 4 hours away...so I would only have a husband on weekends.....and since I would be bored...and Lady would miss him so much, if he gets the job...we have a green light for number 2!!!! so fingers crossed in the next two weeks that he gets the job....after all I will need something to do with all of my alone time! lol.


Superb reasoning - look forward to hearing in a couple of weeks that the search is on


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Remy is just gorgeous Mandy- belated 6 month Woofday greetings


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy birthday Remy! Both of your pups are absolutely gorgeous


----------

